# Will ATT iPhones Work With Rogers Later On...



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok so I couldn't wait to get me an iPhone. I bought one off of eBay and this thing really looks promising. (Just can't get my wifi to work) Anyway what I want to know is when Rogers does decide to offer the iPhone for sale here in Canada will my ATT branded iPhone work with their network? Or will it just be an expensive Ipod?

Thanks!


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

I wouldn't count on it....your iPhone is still an AT&T locked iPhone....Roger's won't unlock it for you to work on their network....they'll want you to buy the one they are selling.


----------



## guye (Apr 28, 2004)

I think that since the activation is through iTunes there might be a way that by resetting your iPhone to the original state (through iTunes) and inserting a Rogers SIM card it might work.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

There are shops around that unlock cell phones I'm pretty sure that the iPhone won't be any different.

Laterz


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

HowEver said:


> It's possible that you are correct, but it's also possible that you have not been paying any attention since June 29th. For all the effort, it hasn't happened yet, and it seems that there may be an automatic relock built in when re-syncing. Here's hoping it gets unlocked, but I'd be happy enough if Rogers just started selling them here.


Actually I wasn't paying attention but there have been other phones that have been tough cookies to crack but where there is a will there is a way. It's just like in satellite encryption once enough people want it there will be a way to do it.

Laterz


----------

